
Show HN: RecBox.io - noso
I wanted to get two things from building an App<p>1) I wanted to learn how to build and deploy an app with react-native and google cloud.<p>2) Also, I recently purchased an item in a department store and gave my personal email address and I received my receipt as expected. But I also received a load of emails about promotions over the coming weeks which cluttered my inbox.<p>My App can be found here:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;recbox-io&#x2F;id1378437194" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;recbox-io&#x2F;id1378437194</a><p>and<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.recbox" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.recbox</a>
======
y2bd
Are my receipts shared with advertisers? The app actually looks pretty useful,
but I'm a little worried about that.

~~~
Retroity
Yeah, that's what I want to know too. I'd rather not my purchase data be
shared with advertisers.

~~~
noso
The ads do not look at what you have purchased at all. I used Google Admob to
help cover cost but these are generic ads and not based on what you have sent
to your recbox email address.

------
bdcravens
I'd suggest either a more descriptive name ("rec" being ambiguous) or a better
icon with more than just the name.

~~~
noso
OK Thanks for your feedback. I will look to see if I can come up with a better
logo.

~~~
DeltaCoast
I'm a product designer and have just started messing around with react native,
this looks like a cool and useful project. If you need design help / would
like to collab - feel free to reach out.

~~~
noso
That would be great, drop me an email.

------
mbchandar
but thats what Gmail promotion tab is for... isnt it?

~~~
noso
Hi - you are assuming everyone uses gmail . The other benefit is I am not
always happy giving out my personal email address with a load of people in
earshot.

------
zhobbs
nice work!

------
mr_spothawk
this seems really useful

